# Different beans, different grind?



## frank (Sep 19, 2010)

Just bought a new Gaggia MDF grinder with my new Gaggia Classic as a package deal. I grinded one bean at a certain number and it worked fine. I grinded another type of bean from another distributor and it was way too fine---nothing came out. Are these typical kinks that need to be worked out with the machine or do different beans need different grinds? Thanks.


----------



## Osh (Jun 15, 2010)

See this thread which I started some time back, with a similar title!

Might answer some of your questions.


----------

